# Has anyone figured out how to connect to an EOS R through the Camera Connect app over the internet remotely?



## Kit Lens Jockey (May 9, 2020)

I don't think the app supports doing this straight from Canon, but I was wondering if anyone has figured out a way to use the Camera Connect app to connect to an EOS R from a remote location through the internet. As in, not just connecting from a smart phone straight to the camera through WiFi, but connecting the camera to a WiFi router connected to the internet, so you could connect to the camera from anywhere else that has internet access.

Maybe asking too much?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 9, 2020)

I'd think that a program like goto my PC would let you operate the new webcam feature so you could see a video stream. You could also use it to operate Canon utilities.

But, you cannot remotely turn the camera on, and some modes may not be remotely changed.

When you can use a program like that to take complete control of a computer, you should be able to operate the camera if its already on and configured correctly. A good surveillance camera (s) would be a lot easier, they are on all the time, and setup to stream over the internet.


----------



## PBguy (May 10, 2020)

I can't see any way it would be possible without hacking the software. The camera creates it's own Access Point (AP) which the Canon Connect App uses to connect. I don't see any way to specify an IP address (or some other way of specifying the camera remotely over the Internet) either in the app or in the camera.

If it could be done then it would open up security risk - people being able to connect to the camera and view images, delete images, identify your location, etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2020)

PBguy said:


> I can't see any way it would be possible without hacking the software. The camera creates it's own Access Point (AP) which the Canon Connect App uses to connect. I don't see any way to specify an IP address (or some other way of specifying the camera remotely over the Internet) either in the app or in the camera.
> 
> If it could be done then it would open up security risk - people being able to connect to the camera and view images, delete images, identify your location, etc.


It does not need to create a AP, it works fine using A local Wi-Fi network or FTP.. It is always a security risk to allow connections over the internet. A good password and secure and up to date software helps. The main issue is that you can't start up the camera remotely, so it must be powered on all the time and hooked to the local Wi-Fi network.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (May 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It does not need to create a AP, it works fine using A local Wi-Fi network or FTP.. It is always a security risk to allow connections over the internet. A good password and secure and up to date software helps. The main issue is that you can't start up the camera remotely, so it must be powered on all the time and hooked to the local Wi-Fi network.


I'm asking because I'm doing a long-term timelapse, but I'd like to leave the house for a few days. The EOS R only allows a maximum of 3600 frames in the timelapse mode, which equates to a little less than two days of recording at the rate I'm taking frames. So essentially I just need to be able to restart the timelapse remotely every now and then. And usually I've been restarting the timelapse twice a day anyway just to keep the file sizes manageable since I'm capturing in 4K.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 12, 2020)

Rather than using the 4K movie function, set the timer in the EOS Utility 3 and take individual still shots. You can set it to a very large number of shots, something like 10 million, and set the interval. Then assemble the shots into a timelapse video later?


----------

